# I shot this bear tonight



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Got this bear on my trail cam last Sunday night. Sat tonight and shot what I think was this fat slob at 7:18pm. I'm thinking he'll hit at least 400 lbs. Can't wait to go get him in the morning and get him checked in and weighed!


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Holy smokes, that's a big bear. I hope your tracking job is quick and your drag out is short. What unit were you hunting?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...at first I thought, Yeah right..another 400 pound Bear story...but that one might just make it!

Good Luck!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Big bear.... Good luck in the morning.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

It sure looks thin haired.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Nicely done! He's a big one judging by the film clip. 

ATB


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

I was hunting Newberry.

At the shot, he bolted north and I heard crashing for a few seconds, then the crashing became more like thrashing. I then heard him sucking air a couple of times, followed by a groan. This all sounded fairly close. So I am quite sure he's dead. Even though I had a fully loaded Glock 10mm and two 3.5", 000 buckshot loads left in my 12 gauge, I got the heck out of there and to the quad! :chicken: :tdo12:

I fled partially because I don't like going after bears in the darkness, even though I have a headlight, and partially because I knew I would never move this thing by myself anyway!


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Here is another video, taken just after the first one. This time the bear is at the bait, laying down. He is also further from the camera, but I think it's still undoubtedly a seriously big boar. The one I shot at dusk last night was very big, and I am sure it's the same one. I've shot 4 other bears, none likely over 200 lbs. The one I shot last night, even from only seeing him for a minute or so, was way bigger than any of my prior kills.


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

Yup sure looked big for sure,keep us in the loop.[pic's]


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Hmmm, looks like the video isn't exactly high-def! Oh well, hoping to get some good pics up later today. I'm hoping they've got a good scale up at Pat's in Strongs. I want to know how much he weighs and how far off my estimate is. Of course, I really only am saying I think he's at least 400 lbs. Just playing it safe - don't want to get too carried away and end up looking like a jack***.


----------



## buckpole (Nov 20, 2005)

:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: Thats a HOG. He would have been eliminated in the first episode of biggest loser:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: CANNOT WAIT TO SEE THE END RESULTS. GOOD LUCK TRACKING.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Good Luck, that first video is all of 400 pounds live weight.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I hope that you found your bear. I know there is lots to do once it's recovered but we are waiting for an update. http://www.entertonement.com/clips/sfpbhcvhzh--Jeopardy-themeTV-Theme-Songs-Jeopardy-Jeopardy-theme-

Are hunting out at your camp? I haven't been back that way all season.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

You get that grizzly weighed yet?


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Well, I finally got back and got to my computer. Been a busy day!

Anyway, he died within 50 yards of my stand as I figured. The noises I heard last night were, indeed, him expiring. It only took us about 5 minutes to find him. 

I think I shot the same one that was on the trail cam, but he wasn't 400 lbs. He dressed at 275, estimated by Pat at the Strongs Motel at 335 lbs. live weight.

So either I shot a different one from the trail cam video, or else it's the same one, and he merely walked as close to the camera as a big fat bear can and still fit in the full screen. They say the camera can add 65 lbs. so maybe that's the case here. :lol:

But I am NOT disappointed with this boar. It took three of us to drag him even the short distance that we did. I can't imagine dealing with a bigger one!  :tdo12:

For the record: Mossberg 935 12 gauge, 000 buckshot, 3.5" mag loads, turkey choke. He was right underneath me and at least some of the 18 pellets went right through him. I figured the spine should have been broken, but it definitely wasn't. Lots of damage, though.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful bear! Congrats!


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

That is one great looking bear...Congrats


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome bear!!!


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Great job nice bear


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats on the bear. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I dont think they are the same bear. The one in the video is much bigger then a 275 pound bear. He is every bit of 400. 

However, the bear so tooks looks great and you should be very happy; as I'm sure you are. Congrats on a great bear.


----------



## Krmnnghia (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats..Nice Job!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job man


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice Bruin.......Mack


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice job, glad to see the easy recovery.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Are hunting out at your camp? I haven't been back that way all season.


I tried back there and had only a few sporadic hits from bears. However, I did much good for the local raven population. Then we had a nasty stretch of rain hit and my spot got mildly flooded. So I pulled out of there. I was pretty surprised, as that area is pretty good for bears year in and year out.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

sourdough44 said:


> Nice job, glad to see the easy recovery.


The three of us were, too! :lol:


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

One last picture for good measure.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

WHOA DUDE !!! that's a big one....awesome


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

Great job on a really nice bear. Congrats!


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Many thanks to all of you for your kudos. 

This bear is my 5th all time - 2 in Ontario, 1 in Saskatchewan, and now 2 in the U.P. I am no trophy hunter; I figure they're all trophies. But this is my biggest so far, and it's an impressive boar, even at only ~335 live weight. As I said before, I can't even imagine one of those 500+ lb. tanks! I am plenty happy with this guy!  :chillin:

BTW, when I checked it in at Pat's in Strongs, his wife told us that mine was the 117th bear they had registered this fall. The guy who helped me with the bear ended up making another trip to Strongs later with another friend of his, making 118 for the year.


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice bear.............good for you


----------



## Gray Bear (Aug 31, 2006)

Beautiful animal, congrats!!!


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice BIG Bear. I wish I would have taken a pic like you did with the head up and claws out with mine. Another guy at our camp shot a 281 # . I like the video clips too. Congrats!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Congrats on a great hunt and one fine looking animal. Good job !!!!


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

good job doug, i no u put alot of time and effort into this hunt. just glad i could help ya find some manpower to get it out of the woods. now stop at my place tonight with your knife and help me clean my sons elk


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Hearty congrats on a fine bruin!


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice job on a very respectable boar!! I am sure he will make a nice mount if you decide to send him to the Taxi!! Congrats


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Thanks to all for all the kind words! 

Speaking of mounts, who is a good bear stuffer in the NLP or even a bit west of Chippewa County? Just want to have some options.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

D.C.U.P. said:


> Thanks to all for all the kind words!
> 
> Speaking of mounts, who is a good bear stuffer in the NLP or even a bit west of Chippewa County? Just want to have some options.


Very nice bear! It's especially cool to DIY!:coolgleam
I can honestly recommend Great Lakes Taxidermy in Cheboygan. His name is Todd Zeller. 
(231) 333-3337
8625 North M33
Cheboygan, MI


----------

